# free ,free, free energy audit and work on your house



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

http://www.freelightingcorp.com/

there is no catches they spent 2 hr at the house this mornin, they re caulked the windows new weatherstripping on doors new fluorescent bulbs for every fixture in the house re sealed the inside of the air return, resealed the ac vents. they bill the parent company its a federal grant

they have done 4 houses of my coworkers very professioinal

again it is* free, free, free *they dont charge u anything

only requirements is your house is over 10 yrs old and has central ac

all they ask is to spread the word so im doing it


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

Free Lighting Corporation works in the following service areas: 

Centerpoint: Houston, Missouri City, Pasadena, Channelview, La Porte, Friendswood, Pearland, and surrounding areas 

Entergy: Beaumont, Port Arthur,Orange, Nederland, Woodlands, Conroe, Huntsville, and surrounding areas 

Texas New Mexico: Texas City, League City, Dickinson, Alvin, Sante Fe and surrounding areas 

Oncor: Lufkin, Tyler, Diboll, Nacogdoches, and sorrounding areas 

AEP Central: Corpus Christi, Kingsville, Harlengen, McAllen, Mission and surrounding areas 

Sharyland: Parts of Mission and McAllen


----------



## kjstephe (Dec 20, 2012)

Did you call them or go through the website?


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

called them


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

Just got off the phone with them. Very nice and will call me when they have crews in my area. Thanks.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

fishologist said:


> again it is* free, free, free *they don't charge u anything


Nothing is free. The rest of us pay for it..


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

whats the # to call them?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> Nothing is free. The rest of us pay for it..


mandated through your utility bill, so take advantage of it if you can anyways.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

My house is from 07', so i guess i don't qualify. Doh!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> mandated through your utility bill, so take advantage of it if you can anyways.


Like I said, _nothing is free. _

Someone is paying for it.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

mustangeric said:


> whats the # to call them?


866 484-3519


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

mustangeric said:


> whats the # to call them?


*(866) 484-3519 or (281) 922-4388 
15255 Gulf Freeway, Suite 104G 
Houston, TX 77034 *


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Texas 

(866) 484-3519 or (281) 922-4388 
15255 Gulf Freeway, Suite 104G 
Houston, TX 77034


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Holy moly, this is the real deal! Just called and my appointment is Monday. Talked to the rep on why it is free, etc.

Do this people!


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Wonder if they will do a house that is 151 years old


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

There are no free lunches !


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

We had them out to our home a couple of years ago. We were very happy with the service and the results.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

DSL_PWR said:


> Like I said, _nothing is free. _
> 
> Someone is paying for it.


This!



Bocephus said:


> There are no free lunches !


Correct, all of us 2Coolers are paying for it, it is a Gubberment program.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

I just called them, talked to a very nice lady who told me they could not do houses built after 2001.  Our house was built in 2003.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> This!
> 
> Correct, all of us 2Coolers are paying for it, it is a Gubberment program.


So if we are paying for it why not take advantage?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

hippyfisher said:


> So if we are paying for it why not take advantage?


LOL! I was only stating the facts, it is up to each individual to decide if they want to take advantage of it.

Not taking advantage of it, is similar to, not deducting your mortgage interest.

Be a hero this year and don't take any tax deductions.

I am a conservative and follow the law.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree Zeit, I just saw several people state that its not really free like they have some type of animosity against the people that use the service. I was wondering what the big deal was/is.

Edit: I also missed your post about doing it. Sorry.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

hippyfisher said:


> I agree Zeit, I just saw several people state that its not really free like they have some type of animosity against the people that use the service. I was wondering what the big deal was/is.
> 
> Edit: I also missed your post about doing it. Sorry.


Green to you and PM me on the hippy stuff


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

LOL no hippy stuff here, I work in the oil and gas industry. Even when its legal i still wont be allowed. Unfortunately...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

hippyfisher said:


> LOL no hippy stuff here, I work in the oil and gas industry. Even when its legal i still wont be allowed. Unfortunately...


The name is confusing! Maybe I don't follow the law as stated above, LOL!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

DSL_PWR said:


> Nothing is free. The rest of us pay for it..


And I thank you.



fishologist said:


> http://www.freelightingcorp.com/
> 
> there is no catches they spent 2 hr at the house this mornin, they re caulked the windows new weatherstripping on doors new fluorescent bulbs for every fixture in the house re sealed the inside of the air return, resealed the ac vents. they bill the parent company its a federal grant
> 
> ...


I'll call 'em when I get home from work. I'll have 'em come out just to **** off DSL_PWR. Thanks for the tip. :smile:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Im skeptical. I never ever get free ****. I pay for it. But my house leaks like a seive. What will they try and sell me?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I just called and spoke with a very pleasant young lady. She took some basic information from me (took less than 5 minutes) and said that a scheduler will call me back to set up an appointment. :smile:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Wait till they find something wrong and shut your gas and electricity off.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> Im skeptical. I never ever get free ****. I pay for it. But my house leaks like a seive. What will they try and sell me?


Give them a call. Sounds like your home would benefit. No one has hit us up for any other repairs.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I wonder if they will bring you a block that gubment cheese ?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Did mine last year and they put 18 inches of fibrrglass blow in insulation in my attic for free. It comes out of an account that everyone pays for and the energy company is required to use it for folks. If you don't take advantage of it, someone else will. They will use the money up with or without you getting the service. Once money is gone for the year, they stop till the next year and start again. It really helped my ac bill since I only had about 5 inches of insulation prior. This is separate from the audit ss othrrs sre getting. You have to ask for the insulation deal separately from the other.

I posted it on here, but got almost no responce from it. Some other friends got insulation also as well as the energy audit as the others here. I had the other done severalmyears back and they will do it only once per house.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

They did ours 2 years ago. No catches. Installed a big exhaust fan in the front door opening and started sealing the leaks. They were looking for a magic number in CFM and they obtained it. One guy spent over an hour in the return air opening/duct sealing it. They were out of insulation money at the time, but it sounds like they have been re-funded. If you don't use it, someone else will. I got no phone calls or solicitations afterwards.

WIN! WIN!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I called and they asked for what I guess is some kind of an id number that I assume is on the bill?


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

poppadawg said:


> I called and they asked for what I guess is some kind of an id number that I assume is on the bill?


Yes, it's called an ESI ID.
It identifies your provider and your meter location.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

No real need for me. My house is over 43 years old and I'm aware of it's short comings.

A few years back I installed 8 tons of 14 seer A/C. I haven't seen an electric bill over $300 since then. (+4300 sq/ft house)


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

My wife worked for a community action agency in college station that did something similar to this. They would go over your house checking for inefficiencies and had a way to calculate if it was worth spending an allowable amount of money to increase efficiency. Got my dad a new central air unit and doors and windows sealed up.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I called and they told me they had no crews working the Bolivar area. They weren't going to send a crew here for just a few homes.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

There are several companies that do it Bobby. You may want to call some others?


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

*energy audit*

I called and had one of these outfits come out. They did spend a couple of hours here (2 guys).
They left me with a list of what they thought should be done and list of companies who do them for a cost to the home owner.
I did not ghet 1 free lightbulb or any weatherstripping, caulking , insulation etc.
Just sayin'


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

douglasgilbert said:


> I called and had one of these outfits come out. They did spend a couple of hours here (2 guys).
> They left me with a list of what they thought should be done and list of companies who do them for a cost to the home owner.
> I did not ghet 1 free lightbulb or any weatherstripping, caulking , insulation etc.
> Just sayin'


you should have offered them some pie. someone needs to let vbottom know about this. he was looking for someone to insulate his house. he has NO insulation.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

hippyfisher said:


> I agree Zeit, I just saw several people state that its not really free like they have some type of animosity against the people that use the service. I was wondering what the big deal was/is.
> 
> Edit: I also missed your post about doing it. Sorry.


well people should know what's really going on. nothin is free...


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I called and they are coming to my 1990 house in F'wood on Monday. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

They are casing homes for future visits when no one is home.


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

Drundel,
Keep us posted


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

FYI. If you are serviced by a Co-Op they will not do it.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Looking for guns/gun safes


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I like the idea of free chauking and insulation much better


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

douglasgilbert said:


> I called and had one of these outfits come out. They did spend a couple of hours here (2 guys).
> They left me with a list of what they thought should be done and list of companies who do them for a cost to the home owner.
> I did not ghet 1 free lightbulb or any weatherstripping, caulking , insulation etc.
> Just sayin'


I even had a buddy that they replaced his thermostat with an electronic programable with his audit. He confirmed it to me himself! This was last year!


----------



## choppercop (Aug 27, 2010)

They are coming out to my house at 2pm or so today. I'll post up what happens.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

choppercop said:


> They are coming out to my house at 2pm or so today. I'll post up what happens.


Please let us know, I don't qualify but I know a few elderly folk who might benefit from some maintenance.


----------



## choppercop (Aug 27, 2010)

*Here's what they did.*

A two man crew from FEC showed up to preform an energy audit. They sealed off the a/c ducts, installed a temporary door at the front door and drew a negative pressure on the house to see the amount of air infiltration. They then drew a negative pressure on on the HVAC system. After preforming the tests, they determined that my duct work was leaking. They removed and resealed all of the a/c registers with aluminum tape and mastic. They also sealed the furnace plenum. The crew re-caulked all of the windows and installed foam insulation gaskets on the wall plugs and light switches and installed weather stripping on all exterior doors. They ended up running the infiltration test 3 time on the whole house and twice on the HVAC system.

They crew was friendly but professional. At one point one of the guys was needing to work next to where my wife had left her open purse on a chair. The technician asked if I would mind moving her purse. I can only guess that he wanted me to move it to avoid any appearance of impropriety. All in all, a good service that I would recommend.

I asked about an insulation program for the attic. He said they did that also but you needed to only have 2" of insulation to start with. They do sell energy efficient products. Their sales pitch consisted of saying that the company sells these products (on a pamphlet) if I was interested in any of them to contact the company. I think if I had told the guy I wanted something, he would have referred me to the main company.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Hmmm, I had insulation in my attic up to my joists. They told me they targeted less, but had no issues with mine however. They put the newer white fiberglass in mine at about 14 - 18 inches. It looks like a blizzard struck my attic and my cooling bill dropped about $40 a month just after the insulation. Maybe I just got lucky. Two Rivers did mine.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Called the number and gave the lady the info. She said they needed more in my area before they would come out. So if you live in 78373 call now so we can get in on the audit evaluation. They will come but need more appointments in this area.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Need a few more in Crosby Huffman area. If you want this service please call.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

choppercop said:


> A two man crew from FEC showed up to preform an energy audit. They sealed off the a/c ducts, installed a temporary door at the front door and drew a negative pressure on the house to see the amount of air infiltration. They then drew a negative pressure on on the HVAC system. After preforming the tests, they determined that my duct work was leaking. They removed and resealed all of the a/c registers with aluminum tape and mastic. They also sealed the furnace plenum. The crew re-caulked all of the windows and installed foam insulation gaskets on the wall plugs and light switches and installed weather stripping on all exterior doors. They ended up running the infiltration test 3 time on the whole house and twice on the HVAC system.
> 
> They crew was friendly but professional. At one point one of the guys was needing to work next to where my wife had left her open purse on a chair. The technician asked if I would mind moving her purse. I can only guess that he wanted me to move it to avoid any appearance of impropriety. All in all, a good service that I would recommend.
> 
> I asked about an insulation program for the attic. He said they did that also but you needed to only have 2" of insulation to start with. They do sell energy efficient products. Their sales pitch consisted of saying that the company sells these products (on a pamphlet) if I was interested in any of them to contact the company. I think if I had told the guy I wanted something, he would have referred me to the main company.


They came to my house on Monday the 11th and did everything listed above. In addition they put a wrap on my hot water heater and foam around the hoses. Like stated above they removed all the plug covers and put a piece of precut foam behind them. They also changed a few of my light bulbs and put sealing strips on all external doors. They sealed all the air vents. Between the air intake and unit in the attic, that guy worked on that part for over an hour.

This is the real deal. Depending on who your electricity provider is how far they go. for example Texas New Mexico allows for the water heater wrap and new bulbs where others may not. Same as above, my insulation was above 2", if it were not I would have qualified for a free insulation job.

Thanks to the original poster for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Made my appt


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

They're at my house right now. So far they've installed weather stripping and sealed the duct work. Going to caulk the windows and sinks and I don't know what else.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

redduck said:


> They are casing homes for future visits when no one is home.


They are actually policemen that are checking for guns inside your home.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> They're at my house right now. So far they've installed weather stripping and sealed the duct work. Going to caulk the windows and sinks and I don't know what else.


have they put on your make up and fixed your hair yet? preparing lunch?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> have they put on your make up and fixed your hair yet? preparing lunch?


I'd probably keep them if they did all that.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Two men came by the house Saturday morning at 9:00 (right on time) and spent two hours going over the entire house checking and insulating the vents, doors, windows, AC, attic, etc. 

They were great. They were very friendly and professional and could answer all of my questions.

Greenie to fishologist. That was excellent. I'm going to call 'em again and get them to come to my aunt's house.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I got a postcard about this type service this weekend. My house was built in 1943, I think I qualify on the 10 years old part. I'm calling them Monday.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

It's funded buy a government grant, Spirit, to reduce energy consumption. I highly recommend it. It's your tax dollars at work for you.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Need a couple more in Crosby area so they will come out.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> I wonder if they will bring you a block that gubment cheese ?


 That would be worth a phone call...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

If you use TXU, will they still do it?


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Been several weeks since I called, guess they don't want to come to SE Pasadena.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

They came out and did my house built in 1952 saturday. I was skeptical, but they were very professional and did a great job... it was 100% free and they didnt try and sell me anything


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

They're here now sealing up ductwork. One guy has already asked to use my bathroom and for a bottle of water because he is thirsty. The air test with my house would not work, I have alot of can lights that leak into the attic. So this has cost me one bottle of water so far. We'll see what else. LMAO


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> If you use TXU, will they still do it?


http://www.freelightingcorp.com/programstx.php

I'm not sure if you mean that TXU is your billing company or the service company.

I use Gexa, but Centerpoint is the service company.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

There at my house now... New weatherstripping. Up in the attic working on duct work... We shal see.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

DSL_PWR said:


> Nothing is free. The rest of us pay for it..


Very true


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

they just rub mastic on all the joints in the attic duct work and then seal the vents in each room around the sheetrock. why wasn't mastic put on ducts by the ac installers in the beginning? I wonder if it will cause issues later?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

They gave me a new ac for free.. Said mine wasn't energy efficient enough...:work:


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hay thanks they were here two hours and did a great job, just wondering if they would do the same thing on my rental homes in Galveston. I am all about going green if the price is right. I know they mentioned apartments - just guessing a rental home would be the same


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

They came and serviced my house in Port Aransas yesterday. I have 1024 sq ft with central air. They did an air vacuum on the house and it read 1900+ . they put weather strips on all the exterior doors ( 4) , sealed all the penetrations around the plumbing pipes. sealed the AC intake box, resealed the AC ducts, resealed the AC registers, checked the attic insulation, caulked all windows (12). After all that the reading was 1100. BIG improvement. It was actually quieter inside when they left, the wind was howling 25-35 yesterday. 

I would recommend this.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Wow, I just called them a few minutes ago and they are coming out tomorrow between 8 - 10 am. Now that's what I call service!!!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

They came out to check me out the other day, didn't find anything more I could do. Guess I done everything right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Showed up this morning and they did an outstanding job! They even went above & beyond the call of duty of a couple of issues. Very impressed, green sent to the OP for the heads up with these people!


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

The folks doing this audit just left. They closed up the gap left by the ac folks at the vents. They sealed the doors and all plugs in the house. They sealed around the chimney. Checked the AC and duct work and repaired all issues.

This house was built in 1973.

I was very impressed and would recommend this to anyone.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Just set mine up


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

I called on Monday (03/04) and was told I would get a call back from a scheduler. I still have not received a call. Is this normal? Should I call back? Called the 281#.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Waited about one month.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

They are at my house now! Called them when I first saw this thread back when first posted and got called yesterday to set appointment for today. They gots there work cut out for them here! lol!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Took about a month on mine.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

If you have a two story or 1.5 story house with alot of CAN lights they do the test and then will tell you that the number is high but they cannot do anything to meet the 10% reduction that is required about 85% of the time.
Guy told me that 5 out of 6 they test do not get anything done so there is not a 100% guarantee they they will do all of the things noted in the thread at your house so don't be disappointed.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

got a 20 percent reduction on mine. They just left,did a great job. Caulked all windows,patched a sealed around all pipes under all sinks,pulled all a/c vents,sealed and re installed,put in gaskets behind light switches and wall outlets and new weather stripping and seals on doors.Went in attic checked a/c ducts and sealed if needed and measured insulation. Patched a 12''x12'' hole behind my water heater. Then cleaned up there stuff and came back in with a case of light bulbs and replaced every one in the house.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

YakMan said:


> got a 20 percent reduction on mine. They just left,did a great job. Caulked all windows,patched a sealed around all pipes under all sinks,pulled all a/c vents,sealed and re installed,put in gaskets behind light switches and wall outlets and new weather stripping and seals on doors.Went in attic checked a/c ducts and sealed if needed and measured insulation. Patched a 12''x12'' hole behind my water heater. Then cleaned up there stuff and came back in with a case of light bulbs and replaced every one in the house.


Congrats! It is the real deal!


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Yep! They just did my neighbors also. Asked me if I knew anybody close because they had some one cancel.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

They'll be at my place at 11:30 ill report back.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

They called this morning to schedule the audit. Tomorrow between 10am-1pm. They will call when they are on the way!


----------



## HSP506 (Aug 25, 2006)

I called and they came out yesterday. Two guys showed up in a white van along with a Center Point representative. Had to sign a consent form to allow the Center Point guy to come in and inspect the work they would be doing.

My house missed the cut off point by 6 points so they were not able to do any work. Apparently your house has to score high enough in energy loss before the company with authorize and pay for the work the guys will perform. 

So it was bitter sweet for me. Bitter in that nothing would be done to help lower my energy loss, sweet in that my 1978 house was within the range. They did tell me the things they would have done to help get the energy loss down. Which gives me a path to follow. 

Looks like my house made the grade so to speak but I have a few things I can do to help my pocket book in the long run. Funny thing about 5 years ago I heard about this same program from an old neighbor. However he could not recall the company or number to contact. I'm definitely saving this information for later retrieval if I ever move again.

JR


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I called a couple weeks ago and they call this week to schedule.

They are here now and performed an initial test, pulling a vacume from the front door.
He says they only get paid if they lower the number.
They are sealing all the vents from the ac into the house and all the ducks and unit in the attic. Will also weather-strip the front and back doors. Will see what this brings the number down to.

The young man doing the work at my house is named Diego. He is very professional and doing a great job.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

fishingtwo, when you say they only get paid if they lower the number, are you saying they only get paid by you or by the federal money? In other words, are you going to be out of pocket for the work they are performing?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Runway said:


> fishingtwo, when you say they only get paid if they lower the number, are you saying they only get paid by you or by the federal money? In other words, are you going to be out of pocket for the work they are performing?


I did not and will not be paying anything. They get paid from their comapny which I believe is partially funded from the govt. and the electric company.

They just left and lowered my number from 3980 to 3590cfm. It took them 1.5 hours start to finish.
They sealed all the vents from the hvac thru the ceiling with fiber filler and silver tape, as well as the return register. They sealed the heater and evaporator in the attic with the fiber filler caulk material. 
All new light bulbs and weather stripping for front and back door.

I was very pleased and happy with the crew. Ask for Diego, he will do you a good job.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

HSP506 said:


> I called and they came out yesterday. Two guys showed up in a white van along with a Center Point representative. Had to sign a consent form to allow the Center Point guy to come in and inspect the work they would be doing.
> 
> My house missed the cut off point by 6 points so they were not able to do any work. Apparently your house has to score high enough in energy loss before the company with authorize and pay for the work the guys will perform.
> 
> ...


Same for me I was pretty bummed out bit I guess it's a good thing.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

fishingtwo said:


> I did not and will not be paying anything. They get paid from their comapny which I believe is partially funded from the govt. and the electric company.
> 
> They just left and lowered my number from 3980 to 3590cfm. It took them 1.5 hours start to finish.
> They sealed all the vents from the hvac thru the ceiling with fiber filler and silver tape, as well as the return register. They sealed the heater and evaporator in the attic with the fiber filler caulk material.
> ...


Hummmmmmmmmmm.
The reading in my 2200 sq. ft. house was 2285.
They did nothing to it.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I was referred a while back.. They set up an infiltration unit.. Caulked what I might of missed, replaced all light bulbs with their supported kind, attic insulation strips and good weatherstrips for the exterior doors.

I think this setup was to generate more biz for the duct work upgrades n such .. did not do.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

cubera said:


> Hummmmmmmmmmm.
> The reading in my 2200 sq. ft. house was 2285.
> They did nothing to it.


Mine was 1898, 2100 sqft


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

The reading was taken without any duct isolation.
When I told them I had a fresh air intake on my A/C they never blocked off the air registers.
Said they couldn't do anything more as long as I had a fresh air intake.


----------



## Texas Walt (Aug 5, 2011)

Is this "free" service going on nation wide? And is the federal government funding the majority of it? Sounds awfully expensive to me, since the federal government already has us almost 17 trillion dollars in debt. Is it the government's (or the taxpayer's) responsibility to insulate your attic and caulk your windows? Wasteful spending is what got us into this debt crisis in the first place.....just saying...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

My understanding is that it was a government requirement only and the uility had to set up a portion each year to do this. I was under the understanding that no government funds are used, but could have been told wrong or understood incorrectly. This came from the people that performed my service.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Nope you are correct. The utillities asked for a rate increase and in exchange for the deal, they were required to spent $X on energy efficiency. They came up with this program. They hired this firm to do test and make corrections on homes. I had them come out to my house about 2 weeks ago and a Centerpoint inspector showed up. He does spot inspections to make sure the company they hired is doing the work they say and inspects the process. My house passed their tests so they didn't actually 'fix' anything. Their 1 big test is to ensure your house is air tight. If it is they leave. If it is not, then they start figuring out why and fixing it with emphasis on doors, windows, vents, and possibly attic.


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

Called months ago when I saw this thread. They said they would call back to set up an appointment. Waited until today with no response, so I called. They were very nice and explained to me that a two story house with two ac's would not be cost effective for them to preform the test and work. They could do it if I paid a difference of around 670.00. Well that is not going to happen so they said they would put me on a list and if another program is created they would call.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

They won't come check my house either...because I have a window unit AC in my garage/workshop that gets used maybe 10 days a year.

I can pay them to replace it with an Energy Star unit at a cost of about $700...and it's already an Energy Star unit


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I called a month a go. they said they wouldn't come out for just one house and they would call back when they had additional request in the area. My house is 2 story with 2 units. im in Atascocita. Guess I need to call.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Just called. They dont get fully reimbursed for 2 story/2units. They said they would do my house for 490. I am thinking about it. My bills in july/august will get up to 500. I walk by the kitchen window in cold weather I can feel cool air creeping in. House is 15 years old. Ug. I am totally against this program now that I don't get anything for free. I never get anything for free. I'm always the payer. Except sometimes on my birthday my wife will take me out for Mexican. Does that make me a republican?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

My house is too old and has too many air leaks into the attic. They were very nice, did the tests and my ductwork was good, and they were professional. They just couldn't help as house didn't qualify...didn't even leave a few CFL's!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I previously posted about the good that was done. My energy provider is trying to set an appointment to inspect their work. It has worked well for me.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I had these guys out to my place today, just as everyone said, they were professional and efficient.

Initially they said they could not do a 2 story, 2 ac unit home but then they called me back and said they got authorized to do my home. They sealed each and every AC duct, caulked a few windows, installed weatherstripping around one door and gave me 28 new CFL light bulbs.

They showed me and made me sign a document that showed that I would not be responsible for paying anything and they never once tried any sales pitch!

I too would recommend this free program!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

kenny said:


> My house is too old and has too many air leaks into the attic. They were very nice, did the tests and my ductwork was good, and they were professional. They just couldn't help as house didn't qualify...didn't even leave a few CFL's!


Same here Kenny. They left before they did anything.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Its free until they break/damage something that you don't find out about until later. Then you're stuck footing the bill.
Been behind these guys a couple of times. Im sure most jobs end up fine, but they are basically neatly dressed insulators. Do you really want an insulator jacking with your A/C? Smashed duck work doesn't work no matter how well its sealed and condensate drains don't drain when full of caulk

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

